# I quit



## Orang3s (Mar 18, 2017)

been doing this 2 1/2 weeks now and everyday I come home wracking my brain, did some math. take a look,
I making garbageo money. What is this garbage?

PS first 2 weeks I didn't account for my own mileage use, so less money, uber charges a 5 dollar fee for a 6 dollar toll I crossed 3 times


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats on seeing the light. Money can still be made, if most of your rides above 2x surge, but even then that was week. I used to drive when I was getting promos based upon number of trips during peak hours, mainly checking out after the $150 bonus for 30 trips which seemed to be the sweet spit. Might have taken close to 10 hours, but could generally drive 3 days for about 3 hours a day, and was around $400 - $450 or so. Knew that would fade latest one I have seen are like $20 for 40 trips. Yeah. Um... No. After expenses I was around $28 - $32 / hr. Without the bonus and especially with so much more of pool and increased down time... more like $10 - $12 / hr which is not worth it for really what is the added mileage to my car. 

They want to give me an extra $5/ride.. No prob.. I can work with that. $0.75? Uh... yeah. I can make more begging


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I didn't quit but the added mileage on my personal car and what I was making was a waste of my time and resources, I do more deliveries with tips using my older car, I still catch a few good surge rides but driving entitled and drunk people around for pennies is not financially worth it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Orang3s said:


> been doing this 2 1/2 weeks now and everyday I come home wracking my brain, did some math. take a look,
> I making garbageo money. What is this garbage?
> 
> PS first 2 weeks I didn't account for my own mileage use, so less money, uber charges a 5 dollar fee for a 6 dollar toll I crossed 3 times


At least you figured it out now and not a year from now. As a passenger, be sure to tip in the future


----------



## Manny 54937 (Sep 7, 2017)

If I didn't start driving but went through all the steps and I want to quit Will I be charged anything?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Not as long as you didnt get the phone


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

How long can you go without logging on to drive before they deactivate your account?


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> How long can you go without logging on to drive before they deactivate your account?


30 days usually but some say they haven't driven in 3 months and are still active.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I went a full two months...

Had to pay off some tolls...

Butt...picked right up where I left off...

And interestingly...

I had an outstanding gas card balance...

Of over $130.00...

Never missed a beat...

Rakos


----------



## Pete Feliciano (Aug 26, 2017)

Even one week, Uber will send you text on why you dont drive or just took a break


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Pete Feliciano said:


> Even one week, Uber will send you text on why you dont drive or just took a break


Thats wierd...

I didn't drive for 2 months...

And nary a peep from the Uber gods...

Maybe they just like monkeys...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Thats wierd...
> 
> I didn't drive for 2 months...
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the area. Of course uber loves the monkey!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It might depend on the area, also uber likes using the total number of drivers in propaganda campaigns and as ammunition when trying to talk from getting thrown out of a city/state/whatever.

It's in their best interest to not deactivate people for not working.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

After a week in which due to other commitments my earnings were $3.75 I received an email saying "Mark you haven't been driving lately, we'd like to know why. This is followed by a pick list of reasons : Having problems with my car. Driving isn't for me. Can't fit it into my schedule. Taking a break. My favorite: Found a job in which I can earn more. I think their main concern is that their drivers have switched to LYFT. Every freekin week I get a text asking me to include a screenshot of my earnings with any other rideshare service for $15. I did it the first week and have never seen the money. The last selection is other reason, which I picked. When asked to elaborate I said that next time I go online please give me preference on rides, especially at the airport. Hahaha..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> After a week in which due to other commitments my earnings were $3.75 I received an email saying "Mark you haven't been driving lately, we'd like to know why. This is followed by a pick list of reasons : Having problems with my car. Driving isn't for me. Can't fit it into my schedule. Taking a break. My favorite: Found a job in which I can earn more. I think their main concern is that their drivers have switched to LYFT. Every freekin week I get a text asking me to include a screenshot of my earnings with any other rideshare service for $15. I did it the first week and have never seen the money. The last selection is other reason, which I picked. When asked to elaborate I said that next time I go online please give me preference on rides, especially at the airport. Hahaha..


You must really rate...

I was down for two whole months...

And they never once...

sent me a missing you email...

They musta figured out...

That I was just monkeying around...8≥)

Rakos


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

NHDriver said:


> How long can you go without logging on to drive before they deactivate your account?


I didn't drive for four months and still they kept me active.


----------



## Dizzy007 (Sep 26, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> How long can you go without logging on to drive before they deactivate your account?


30 days


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dizzy007 said:


> 30 days


Nope....at least two months...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Nope....at least two months...


It's in uber's best interest to have as many drivers on the books for as long as possible.

If there's no reason to deactivate you it may be in their best interest to keep you anyway.

Your city has X uber drivers,

In the event they face regulation they can count every single active on the book driver in their argument of how many jobs it will cost if they throw uber out. If 75% of them haven't accepted a trip in 90 days.. oh well..


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

Orang3s said:


> been doing this 2 1/2 weeks now and everyday I come home wracking my brain, did some math. take a look,
> I making garbageo money. What is this garbage?
> 
> PS first 2 weeks I didn't account for my own mileage use, so less money, uber charges a 5 dollar fee for a 6 dollar toll I crossed 3 times


It's a blessing in disguise that quit with in a couple of weeks. You've spared yourself and your car months and months of misery/wear-in-tear. Great decision on your part!!


----------

